# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Déficit hídrico

## Xuquer

*El secretario Estatal de Agua ha explicado que "ninguna necesidad de ningún territorio puede poner en riesgo la gestión del agua"*


*EFE* El secretario de Estado del Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu ha asegurado hoy que el Gobierno no descarta ninguna posibilidad para solucionar el problema de déficit hídrico estructural permanente que sufre parte de la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y la provincia de Almería.

Así lo ha indicado hoy Puxeu a preguntas de los periodistas sobre la caducidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura y la posibilidad de realizar un trasvase desde Extremadura en la presentación del protocolo de colaboración para la modernización y consolidación de regadíos en la Comunitat.

 Asimismo, el secretario Estatal de Agua ha explicado que el proyecto de futuro Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla La Mancha debe decidirse en el ámbito parlamentario y ha matizado que "ninguna necesidad de ningún territorio puede poner en riesgo la gestión del agua".

 Además, ha señalado Puxeu, debe ser el Estado el que atienda tanto las demandas de los ciudadanos, como la capacidad de oferta de los distintos de las cuencas hidrográficas.

 En este sentido, Josep Puxeu ha señalado que "las soluciones complejas" requieren de la inversión pública y la tecnología, así como del aprovechamiento de los recursos de las cuencas con los programas de reutilización y la desalación.

 El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua ha destacado que "la única prioridad" del Gobierno es resolver de forma definitiva el problema del agua y que la solución pasa también "por las aportaciones externas".

 Ha anunciado que hay obras de infraestructuras como la del trasvase Júcar-Vinalopo que finalizarán este año y que corregirán desequilibrios internos de la propia Comunitat Valenciana.

 No obstante, Puxeu ha destacado que en momentos de crisis extrema, "como en los últimos años", se han ido resolviendo y los ciudadanos han tenido pocos problemas en el abastecimiento de agua.

 Sobre la petición de varios grupos ecologista de retomar los trabajos para definir el nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Júcar, Puxeu ha asegurado que "no hay ninguna parálisis en los trabajos", si bien hay que tener "prudencia" para tomar las decisiones oportunas que no "dejen sin efecto ningún problema".




Fuente : http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...bre-TajoSegura

----------

